# Basic Spearfishing Course



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok guys and gals. for those of you who want to benefit from someone else's mistakes. I will be teaching a PADI Basic Spearfishing course Sept. 30 at Dive Pros. 6pm-9pm Classroom with optional dives on Sat. Oct 1, 2011. Call Dive Pros for more info or contact me here..DP # 850.456.8845
This is for beginners . I will have an Advance Course later if enough people are interested..


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I wasn't aware that Padi offered "a PADI Basic Spearfishing course". I thought they only offered the Project Aware course.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.padi.com/scuba/padi-courses/diver-level-courses/view-all-padi-courses/default.aspx

Ya don't see a Basic or even Advanced PADI taught spearfishing course on the list.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Not true guys..Glad ya'll checked : however, PADI allows intructors to write their OWN course which has to be APPROVED by PADI. I wrote my own and it has been officially APPROVED By PADI. You even get a PADI Spearfishing "C" card upon completion..


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe one day I'll learn to spell Instructor......hahahah


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

ONGRADE, FYI- PADI offers 27 Specialties, from Nitrox, U/W Photo, Deep Diver, Night Diver, etc...you get the idea..


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Ten four-They do all that now???:thumbsup: Glad to hear PADI is coming around to spearfishing then! Just dont forget to tell them to pull the trigger! Haha! I like to think of it as a dual speciality. You shoot the fish, then take a picture.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Mark. This is Brandon. I took your spearfishing course a few months ago. Sean and I never heard from you on our dive. You didn't forget about us did ya.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Mark. This is Brandon. I took your spearfishing course a few months ago. Sean and I never heard from you on our dive. You didn't forget about us did ya.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool! For new people I think some type of "course" is very recommended. A lot of the spearos when they get in the water, even with a new spearfisher/newer diver just split and leave them on there own. I have been on trips like that where it would have ended badly for the "new guy" if I hadn't have stuck around out of concern. One guy on here posted the story a few years back. I got him to the surface safely, and he went home to his family. And said he learned some valuable lessons that day, which in the end is good.

Of course you new guys, if you get invited on on a trip, make sure to let the guys know your new to spearing, or semi new to diving if that's the case.

Hope to see some new guys getting in to it! Good job posting it Mqark


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yeah and the certification cards ....


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

BRandon, I've called and left several messages..Let me know when you want to go... For now we have an Oct 1, trip starting up..also, your cards are in at the shop..go pick em up..If ya'll want to do a dive on a sat afternoon or sunday. I'm available...my number is 225.247.4462..call me


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Ongrade, you are right..shoot with the gun first then take a pic...HOWEVER, with the new GoPro you can now do both and the results are AMAZING...FYI- guys it's a VERY BAD idea to fall out of a boat holding onto ANY kind of camera. That shock causes more water leaks, lost cameras than all the OTHER stupid mistakes we can have..just letting you know..Instead lower the gun and camera into the water on a line...fall in ..swim over and gather your stuff..


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

markhsaltz said:


> ...it's a VERY BAD idea to fall out of a boat holding onto ANY kind of camera. That shock causes more water leaks, lost cameras than all the OTHER stupid mistakes we can have..just letting you know..Instead lower the gun and camera into the water on a line...fall in ..swim over and gather your stuff..


Good advice Mark - thanks!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

+1 - I've found some nices cameras on the bottom near the Oriskany. 

I splash with my mask strap-mounted video camera and I have never lost it. It is also attached with a very small tether, in case it slips off of the strap.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey mark I just left the shop. no certification cards,no dive no messages. Double checked ju


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to make sure I didn't miss something. sorry about double post . I hit the wrong button on my phone


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds good. I have slowly been bringing my gear back to life. How much will the course cost and how many dives?


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe it is $69.00 plus a book. You must have at least 10 logged dives and have access to a pole spear or speargun.. Florida Fishing License may not be required if we go diving on the Ann Sea. If you want to do the dives there are two and it will be $50.00 for the boat ticket..


----------

